# hi from Missoula, MT



## holger_danske (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm very new to archery, so just looking for a place to learn and meet like-minded people.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

holger_danske said:


> I'm very new to archery, so just looking for a place to learn and meet like-minded people.


Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

:welcomesign:

You found a good place with a ton of information. Feel free to ask any questions you can think of and utilize the search engine as well. Don't look for it all at once or you will end up in system overload.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome to AT! I was born and raised in Missoula but live in Lincoln NE now. I was just there over the holiday shooting a bit. I sure do miss the mountains!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

You found the right spot

Welcome:cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

This is the place... :welcome:

We have some archers from Missoula here as well, I was chasin wapiti with em at the beginning of the archery season... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT ---- From Alberta Canada


----------



## elkkat (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome from Bozeman!:darkbeer:..............unless you're a Griz fan!  

:jksign::welcome: Go Bobcats...........sorry can't help my self. :wink:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Holger. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mirrock (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi from Great Falls......just around the bend......and well.....over a few humps.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> This is the place... :welcome:
> 
> We have some archers from Missoula here as well, I was chasin wapiti with em at the beginning of the archery season... :thumb: :cheers:


We do...:noidea: :becky:

Welcome to the boards man...:thumb:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

:rapture: welcome


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

:wave3: Hello and :welcome: to AT.


----------

